# Uber Doesn't tell you...



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

Being new with Uber, it seems like the only clue you get as to the location of a delivery is a brief glimpse of the area map and an estimated time. Is there a way to pinpoint it better? I accepted a delivery in downtown cleveland yesterday that I probably would not have taken had I known exactly where it was at. Also, I would like to keep within a certain area outside Cleveland. The quick look at the map you get isn't very informative. By limiting the time to ten minutes or less, it seemed to help keep me in that area better. Any advice? thanks in advance!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Get used to it...

They do their best...

To obfuscate you...

At every opportunity....

What did you want...EASY...?

Rakos


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

If you don't like it, cancel the delivery. Reason: "too far away" (or something like that). Then turn that delivery junk off, difficult to average even min wage, and tips are basically non-existant.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Poober


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you have the Uber app run in the background then the exact address of the pickup location will pop up


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> If you have the Uber app run in the background then the exact address of the pickup location will pop up


I've tried to explain this like 10 times around here but it's just too complicated for some brains to process so I don't even bother bringing it up anymore.


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

surlywynch said:


> If you don't like it, cancel the delivery. Reason: "too far away" (or something like that). Then turn that delivery junk off, difficult to average even min wage, and tips are basically non-existant.


Yes I can see that...thanks...I'm just using it to get used to the app...I hit wrong buttons and git screwed up the first few times I did it...better than with pax I figure


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bangor60 said:


> Yes I can see that...thanks...I'm just using it to get used to the app...I hit wrong buttons and git screwed up the first few times I did it...better than with pax I figure


Don't let them discourage you. Find out the hard way like the rest of us. Then come here and commiserate. And beer.



surlywynch said:


> If you don't like it, cancel the delivery. Reason: "too far away" (or something like that). Then turn that delivery junk off, difficult to average even min wage, and tips are basically non-existant.


Wal-Mart is making us look bad and raising their minimum wage to $11 nationwide I just read. Plus 1k bonuses for all employees over 1 year.


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> If you have the Uber app run in the background then the exact address of the pickup location will pop up


ok I got it...just not techie here...how do you do it?



uberboy1212 said:


> If you have the Uber app run in the background then the exact address of the pickup location will pop up


Do it pops up on the waze app?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bangor60 said:


> ok I got it...just not techie here...how do you do it?
> 
> Do it pops up on the waze app?


No it just pops up on your phone like a regular notification


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> No it just pops up on your phone like a regular notification


OK. Thanks!


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

Most of the time the time estimates are accurate but every once in a while the app does try to fool you into taking a long distance job with sneaky tricks. I've had an upside down map once with "7 mins" showing but once I accepted it flipped over and the time to restaurant showing 14 minutes.
I hate it when I'm sitting in a spot with busy restaurants 3 to 7 minutes away and the app just keeps giving me 11 to 14 minute away... When they start doing that I just turn off and go home.


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

These companies are making me a lazy flake.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bangor60 said:


> Being new with Uber, it seems like the only clue you get as to the location of a delivery is a brief glimpse of the area map and an estimated time. Is there a way to pinpoint it better? I accepted a delivery in downtown cleveland yesterday that I probably would not have taken had I known exactly where it was at. Also, I would like to keep within a certain area outside Cleveland. The quick look at the map you get isn't very informative. By limiting the time to ten minutes or less, it seemed to help keep me in that area better. Any advice? thanks in advance!


you need to be familiar w your area. Get waze too it works way better and will almost always get you the best route. Take a look at that route too, it can't
Grasp the concept of a u turn. When you arrive if they arent waiting call them. You need to avoid wasting time, the faster you get them in and out the faster you can get to the next money. If a surge is more than 5 minutes away dont bother. If It' less drive towards it but don' pass many rides on the way. The pop up quickly and disappear too


----------

